# Boost subwoofer performance?



## Arnivarez (Jan 2, 2006)

Is there any way to make my Subwoofer louder, i have 5.1 surround sound speakers from Logitech, and when i turn the rear speakers and the center speaker off the subwoofer is great, but when there on it's kinda quiet, is there any way to boost it, or am i already maxing out the maximum power possable for the speakers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Usually on the realtek config in the systray there are individual controls (software) for each speaker channel (basic slider bars) that you can use to adjust the overall volume for that specific channel. Other than that you usually have a subwoofer dial on the speaker set itself to help with sub volume as well. With Creative Card solutions you can add much more ommph by applying CMSS 3D and use stereo "widening" then under speaker settings on the surround mixer tab there will be a seperate slider bar for the subwoofer volume.


----------



## Arnivarez (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for replying, but i already have the Realtek slider bars and the volume thing on the sub itself maxed out, it's ok though, i can live with it


----------



## ronopp007 (Feb 4, 2006)

this may sound goofy but have you turned up the volume on the subwoofer itself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

T_Rex said:


> Other than that you usually have a subwoofer dial on the speaker set itself to help with sub volume as well.


Same thing there :wink: No such thing as a goofy question! as long as issues get solved.


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 25, 2006)

Sound card name and # and speakers specs


----------



## ronopp007 (Feb 4, 2006)

T_Rex said:


> Same thing there :wink: No such thing as a goofy question! as long as issues get solved.


Sorry T I actually missed that in your post:1angel:


----------

